# Wotofo Serpent BF RDA



## skola (4/5/17)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Tai (4/5/17)

Aaaaaannnd, ill have one of those as well kind sir. Nice find @skola

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stosta (4/5/17)

Epic find @skola !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (4/5/17)

I can't tell from the pictures, but where does the juice come out?


----------



## Petrus (4/5/17)

@skola now thank you my friend..... Pulse 22 and Serpent 22 on my want list.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cor (4/5/17)

i have to need this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (5/5/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/17)

I'll have one of those thanks!


----------



## skola (5/5/17)

Tai said:


> Aaaaaannnd, ill have one of those as well kind sir. Nice find @skola


Now I need another squonker!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------

